# Die Richter und das Recht...



## Heiko (12 Februar 2003)

Ich zitiere mal einleitend:


> Tötung eines Erpressers war kein Mord
> 
> Justitia © dpaDer Bundesgerichtshof (BGH) in Karlsruhe hat ein Urteil des Landgerichts Nürnberg aufgehoben, in dem ein Mann wegen Mordes an seinem Erpresser zu lebenslanger Haft verurteilt wurde. Das Landgericht habe zu Unrecht eine heimtückische Tat festgestellt, so der BGH.
> 
> ...



Und zum Vergleich der Gesetzestext (Hervorhebung von mir):


> StGB § 211 Mord
> 
> (1) Der Mörder wird mit lebenslanger Freiheitsstrafe bestraft.
> 
> ...



Sehe ich das falsch oder wollte er mit seiner Tat seine eigene Urheberrechtsverletzungen (etc.) vertuschen?


----------



## Devilfrank (12 Februar 2003)

So langsam frage ich mich, was dort im stillen Kämmerlein so geraucht wird...
 :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (12 Februar 2003)

:gruebel:  unk:  0  :gruebel:


----------



## virenscanner (12 Februar 2003)

Nun, die Frage, die man stellen muß, ist:

Wollte der Mann den Erpresser *töten* oder wollte er ihn "nur" durch eine (schwere) Verletzung dazu bringen, die Erpressung einzustellen?

Im Falle der Tötungs*absicht* sollte ein Mord vorliegen, ansonsten Totschlag.


----------



## Rahmat (12 Februar 2003)

Hi,

soweit ich weiß/glaube ist der Unterschied zwischen Mord und Totschlag doch der gleiche wie zwischen Vorsatz und Affekt.

Sprich:
Hat der Täter vorgehabt, sein Opfer umzubringen ist es Mord.
Hat der Erpresser sein Forderung z.B. plötzlich verzehnfacht, ist der Täter daraufhin urplötzlich so erschrocken, dass er wie aus heiterem Himmel im Panik geriet und hat das zufällig gerade auf dem Tisch liegende Messer gepackt .... ist es Totschlag (hört sich ja schon sehr konstruiertan).

Wollte er ihm nur eine "ballern" um sich damit Respekt zu verschafen, so wäre es schwere Körperverletzung mit Todesfolge.. Aber sowas mit einem Messer???

 Rahmat


----------



## Heiko (12 Februar 2003)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> soweit ich weiß/glaube ist der Unterschied zwischen Mord und Totschlag doch der gleiche wie zwischen Vorsatz und Affekt.


Totschlag wird zum Mord, wenn eines der obenstehenden Qualifizierungsmerkmale zutrifft.


----------



## Rahmat (12 Februar 2003)

Hi Heiko,

stimmt, dann ist aber (entsprechend dieser Definition) immer ein (wie auch immer geartetes) Motiv dabei, d.h. Vorsatz.

 Rahmat


----------



## Heiko (12 Februar 2003)

Für den Fall, dass kein Vorsatz vorhanden ist, gibts die "fahrlässige Tötung".

Vielleicht hilft der Text des Totschlags aus dem StGB:


> StGB § 212 Totschlag
> 
> (1) Wer einen Menschen tötet, ohne Mörder zu sein, wird als Totschläger mit Freiheitsstrafe nicht unter fünf Jahren bestraft.
> 
> (2) In besonders schweren Fällen ist auf lebenslange Freiheitsstrafe zu erkennen.


Totschlag ist also alles was kein Mord ist und Mord liegt vor bei einer Tötung um eine Straftat zu verdecken (z.B. wie im vorliegenden Fall).


----------



## Rahmat (13 Februar 2003)

Hi Heiko,

ich sehe es ja auch als Mord, ohne den Prozeß aber genau zu kennen.

Wichtig sehe ich hier aber halt wirklich das *"um"*. Und das ist dann der Vorsatz, oder ?
D.h. das es wirklich Mord ist muß es geplant sein. Sonst könnte es 
*theoretisch* zumindest doch auch eine Kurzschlußreaktion sein, bedingt durch eine Ausnahmesituation.

 Rahmat


----------



## SprMa (13 Februar 2003)

Es gibt bei der Suche nach der Strafbarkeit zwei Dinge, die beachtet werden müssen:
1. objektive Tatbestand: hat die Handlung alle Voraussetzungen des Strafparagraphen erfüllt? (Beispiel Diebstahl: wer eine fremde bewegliche Sache einem anderen wegnimmt um diese sich rechtswiedrich zuzueignen wird bestraft. Nur wenn man alle fünf Punkte erfüllt, dann ist es ein Diebstahl
2. subjektiver Tatbestand: hier wird alles das geklärt, was zur Person des Täters wichtig ist; _wollte_ er die Tat begehen, _wußte_ er über die Unrechtmäßigkeit seines Handelns, hat er _Strafausschließungsgründe_ (wie Notwehr o.ä.), war der Täter in einer _psychischen_ Ausnahmesituation, war er vielleicht _volltrunken_. Alles das.

Alles zusammen wird (sollte) vom Gericht erwogen werden und dann daraus ein Urteil gesprochen.
Aber wie sagte mal ein Richter zu mir:
Ich kann nur Recht sprechen, keine Gerechtigkeit.


Matthias


----------



## Rahmat (14 Februar 2003)

Hi Matthias,

es ging mir hier ja um die Definition von Mord.
Totschlag ist ja auch nicht straffrei, aber es wird halt anders bewertet.

 Rahmat


----------



## SprMa (14 Februar 2003)

Ist mir schon klar, aber trotzdem haben die Richter meiner bescheidenen rechtlichen Meinung nach falsch geurteilt.
Der Täter hat alle objektiven Tatbestände des Mordes erfüllt.
- zur Verdeckung einer Straftat (sein Verstoß gegen das UrhG)
- einen anderen Menschen (den Erpresser)
- getötet (kausales Ableben des Erpressers nach Handlung des Täters)

Somit kommt man aus dem § 211 erst mal nicht mehr raus.
Bestenfalls noch, wenn der Täter Vollrausch (§ 323a) geltend machen kann...


Matthias


----------



## technofreak (14 Februar 2003)

SprMa schrieb:
			
		

> Somit kommt man aus dem § 211 erst mal nicht mehr raus.
> Bestenfalls noch, wenn der Täter Vollrausch (§ 323a) geltend machen kann...


Oder so was:  :crazy: ....
Gruß
tf


----------



## Rahmat (14 Februar 2003)

Meiner Meinung nach ja auch .

Und ich kenne den Fall ja nicht. Der Richter wird sich damit ja wahrscheinlich länger beschäftigt haben, als wir und als es der kurze Artikel tut.

Aber:
"- zur Verdeckung einer Straftat (sein Verstoß gegen das UrhG)" heißt für mich, dass der Täter sich bewußt dazu entschieden haben muß, seinen Erpresser umzubringen, damit dieser ihn nicht weiter erpressen kann. Die Betonung liegt hier wirklich auf *"bewußt dazu entschieden"*. Das schließt für mich eine gewisse Planung und Vorbereitung mit ein, z.B. das Küchenmesser 1/2 Stunde zuvor bereitlegen oder ähnliches. Die Tatsache allein, dass er ihn umgebracht hat und damit das für ihn günstige Ergebnis erzielt wird reicht meiner Meinung nach nicht aus.
Sonst wäre ja jeder Totschlag auch gleichzeitig ein Mord (d.h. das Wort "Totschlag" würde es damit auch gar nicht geben  ), denn es wird ja immer einen irgendwie gearteten (vermeintlichen) Vorteil für den Täter geben, sonst wäre es ja zu der Tat nie gekommen. Gegenbeispiele zu dieser These höre ich mir gerne an.
Das nächste Problem ist wieder die Beweislast. Da das Gericht ohne Beweise ja von der für den Angeklagten günstigsten Version ausgehen muß,.....

Noch etwas zum Thema freier Wille/Ursache-Wirkung usw.:
Unsere Gesellschaft und insbesondere die Justiz gehen von einem freien Willen und dem Prinzip von Ursache und Wirkung aus.
Daraus resultiert ja auch das Prinzip der Bestrafung für "unredliche" Handlungen. D.h., wenn ich keinen freien Willen hätte (deterministisches Weltbild) würde eine Bestrafung ja überhaupt keinen Sinn machen und wäre zudem völlig ungerecht. (Man kann natürlich weiter Fragen, inwieweit der Wille dann noch wirklich frei ist, wenn durch Bestrafung unredlicher Handlungen eine Konditionierung versucht wird, oder inwieweit wir uns hier auf das Niveau der Pawlowschen Hunde herabbegeben.) Weiter folgert dann natürlich bei eingeschränkter Entscheidungsfreiheit (z.B. Affekt, Vollrausch o.ä.) eine vermindert Schuld, die sich dann auch im Strafmaß oder in der Unterscheidung Mord/Totschlag niederschlägt.
(Für das Opfer ist es egal, ob es ermordet oder totgeschlagen wird.)

Dass dieses Weltbild  aber auch den Realitäten entspricht ist aber in keinerlei Weise bewiesen. D.h. es könnte wirklich rein deterministisch sein. Und unsere ganzes Weltbild und unsere ganzen Handlungen würden auf grundlegend falschen Voraussetzungen aufbauen.
Aber wenn dem so wäre:
1.) könnten wir das auch nicht beweisen oder widerlegen.
2.) wären ja alle Handlungen, auch die der Richter usw. "vorherbestimmt"/deterministisch.
3.) will ja auch z.B. ein Täter gerecht behandelt werden, d.h. er beansprucht die Vorteile dieses Weltbildes/Systems, auch wenn er es ggfs. in Frage stellt, will seine Nachteile (Bestrafung) dann aber doch nicht in Kauf nehmen  .
4.) Ist das Bild vom "Freien Willen" ein sehr pragmatischer Ansatz, mit dem sich gut arbeiten läßt.

Interessant ist hier auch, wie sich das Weltbild dann im Alltag auswirkt.
D.h. Menschen mit deterministischem Weltbild (z.B. im "Osten") werden tendenzmäßig eher zum Phlegma neigen, während nichtdeterministisch geprägte Menschen eher zum puren Aktionismus neigen (z.B. "Westen", Bush, siehe Irak-thread).
Beide Wege in Reinform führen meiner Meinung nach in die Irre und sind wirklich durch nichts zu beweisende oder zu widerlegende Dogmen und Ideologien.

Der einzig für mich akzeptable Weg ist es zu akzeptieren, dass ich diese Frage nicht beantworten kann, zu akzeptieren, dass alle meine Glaubenssysteme auf wackeligen Beinen stehen, diese allesamt einzureißen und das Leben so zu nehmen, wie es ist, ohne nach dem Warum zu fragen. Darauf krieg ich eh keine Antwort.

Das wäre für mich die Synthese von Ost und West, wahre unbedingte Liebe, auch wenn das vielleicht etwas pathetisch klingt.

Jeder Versuch das Leben zu erklären, trennt mich nur vom Leben.

 Rahmat


----------



## technofreak (14 Februar 2003)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Noch etwas zum Thema freier Wille/Ursache-Wirkung usw.:
> Unsere Gesellschaft und insbesondere die Justiz gehen von einem freien Willen und dem Prinzip von Ursache und Wirkung aus.



dies wird gerade unter den Erkenntnissen der eineiigen Zwillingsforschung immer mehr bezweifelt.

Außerdem ist unsere Gesetzgebung und die daraus resultierenden Bestrafungen mehr als merkwürdig.
 Wieso werden z.B. Vergehen wie Veruntreung und Betrug in der Realität oft schärfer bestraft als Verbrechen
 gegen Personen (Leib und Leben).
Ein weiteres Problem , besteht m.E darin , daß die Basis unserer Gesetzgebung ein  Konglomerat 
aus Rache und Sühne Gedanke, Abschreckung/Prävention/ religiöse Ideen  moralische Aspekte 
(was immer die sein mögen) und Regulierungsprinzipien ist.  Dieses Durcheinander  ist allerdings 
im angelsächsischen Raum USA/GB noch schlimmer.

Wenn man sich von allen irrationalen Ideen verabschieden würde und vor allem "cui bono" wem nützt es ?
als Maßstab näme, wäre es m.E eine wesentlich einfachere Diskussion. jede Gesellschaft bedarf Regularien
 die ein möglich reibungsfreies Zusammenleben und bestmöglichen Kompromiss der 
individuellen Interessen anstreben.

Wenn jemand gegen diese Prinzipen verstößt, müssen unter diesem Aspekt die entsprechenden
Maßnahmen (z. B Freiheitsentzug oder andere Maßnahmen) definiert werden, aber eben nicht unter den o.g Irrationalitäten. 
Damit wäre es auch wesentlich einfacher Prävention und soziale Vorsorge als Merkmale dieses Ziels anzustreben .
Gruß
tf


----------



## Heiko (14 Februar 2003)

Was mich eigentlich noch mehr stört als die seltsame Gewichtung ist die Tendenz, das zu rechtfertigen, was viele begehen.
Ich erinnere da mal an die Bestrebungen, den Ladendiebstahl zur Ordnungswidrigkeit zu machen. Absurd, sowas...


----------



## technofreak (14 Februar 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich eigentlich noch mehr stört als die seltsame Gewichtung ist die Tendenz, das zu rechtfertigen, was viele begehen.



z. B Steuerhinterziehung , Versicherungsbetrügereien gerade im kleinen Maßstab wird von einer 
überwältigenden Mehrheit als Volkssport und/oder Kavaliersdelikt angesehen.

Man schädigt ja nur den bösen Staat oder die Versicherungsgesellschaft, daß das im Endeffekt wir selber sind, 
die dann dafür gerade stehen, kapieren die meisten nicht.

Was auch erschreckend ist , wie wenig im Bewußtsein der Normalbürger die ganz großen Betrügereien, 
wie z.B die Horizontalbohrmaschinenaffäre, vorkommen. Dabei sind durch solche betrügerischen
 Großpleiten Abermilliarden und  zig-Tausende Arbeitsplätze in den Sand gesetzt worden.
Gru0ß
tf


----------



## Heiko (14 Februar 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Was auch erschreckend ist , wie wenig im Bewußtsein der Normalbürger die ganz großen Betrügereien, wie z.B die Horizontalbohrmaschinenaffäre, vorkommen. Dabei sind durch solche betrügerischen  Großpleiten Abermilliarden und  zig-Tausende Arbeitsplätze in den Sand gesetzt worden.


Wenn Du das mit "Manni" meinst: ich muß aber zugeben, dass mich die Geschichte köstlich amüsiert hat.
Genau wie die Schneider-Sache.

Die beiden Betrügereien haben eine meiner Theorien bewiesen: wenn Du mit Dollars winkst, dann schalten viele das Hirn ab. Je mehr Dollar, desto weniger Hirn. Und wenn die Angaben noch so absurd sind...


----------



## technofreak (14 Februar 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du das mit "Manni" meinst: ich muß aber zugeben, dass mich die Geschichte köstlich amüsiert hat.
> Genau wie die Schneider-Sache.



Na ja , das Lachen ist mir schon etwas im Hals stecken geblieben , wenn man sich mal die Folgen dieser Betrügereien ansieht.
Letztendlich bezahlen alle kleinen Normalos  die Zeche   
Gruß
tf


----------



## Heiko (14 Februar 2003)

Schuld ist aber nicht allein der Betrüger, sondern in den Fällen vor allem die hohen Manager und Politiker, die sich Honig ums Maul schmieren ließen und die die absurden Versprechungen ungeprüft geschluckt haben. 
Die hielten sich vermutlich für Gottes Geschenk an die Menschheit ob ihres genialen kaufmännsichen Geschicks und hinterher zeigte sich, wie dämlich alle waren.

Was auch komisch ist: 
Wenn ein Arbeitnehmer heutzutage einen Kredit braucht, dann muß er die gewünschte Summe fast bar als Sicherheit hinterlegen. Außerdem seine Omi und seinen Hund verpfänden.
Wenn jemand aber eine Milliarde brauchte um irgendwas aberwitziges auf die Beine zu stellen, so hatte der fast keine Probleme damit.
Somehow strange...


----------



## technofreak (14 Februar 2003)

Wenn man sich die großen Betrüger anschaut, stellt man  immer zwei Gemeinsamkeiten fest.

1. Sie schaffen es in kürzester Zeit, sich extrem hohe Kredite zu verschaffen. Die Wege dahin sind unterschiedlich
aber das Grundprinzip bleibt das Gleiche: bei 100000 Euro Schulden hast du ein Problem
bei 100 Mio hat die Bank ein Problem.

2. Sie verstehen es genial mit den Eitelkeiten der Menschen zu jonglieren, wenn man in Rückblenden 
das geradezu unterwürfige Gewusel höchster Politiker (Partei ist dabei völlig egal!) 
um diese Gangster sieht, kann einem schlecht werden. 
Irgendein Banker (Flick?) hat das mal gesagt , ab einer Milliarde hält man sich den (Finanz) Minister


----------



## technofreak (14 Februar 2003)

Mal ne Seite mit einer ganz amüsanten Seite des Rechts:

http://www.ra-kotz.de/humor.htm

Zitat Dieter Hildebrand:

Es hilft nichts das Recht auf seiner Seite zu haben.
Man muss auch mit der Justiz rechnen.

Gruß
tf


----------



## technofreak (15 Februar 2003)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/tol-14.02.03-006/

Na da schau´n mer mal


----------



## Rahmat (15 Februar 2003)

Hi Technofreak,

Der thread ging ja ganz nett weiter.
Bezugnehmend auf deinen letzten Artikel von Seite 1:
100 % Zustimmung.

Das " cui bono"/"Wem nützt es" ist für mich auch der einzig pragmatische und richtig Ansatz, auch wenn er die philosophische Frage nicht löst/nicht lösen kann/nichtlösen muß.

Der unheilige Mix aus Rache/religiöser+moralischer Überhöhung/Erziehung/Konditionierung/Sühne Gedanke/ Abschreckung/Prävention ist wirklich übel.
Hier möchte ich nochmal an Osho/Bhagwahn und eines seiner Bücher erinnern "Christianity - the deadliest poison" (oder so ähnlich). Geht genau in diese Richtung.

Und dass das in USA/England noch schlimmer ist sieht man ja an dem dort (zumindest von maßgeblichen Politikern) heißersehnten "Präventiv"-Krieg gegen den Irak. Wenn ich Bush so höre steht da ein religiöse überhöhter Wahn gegen den anderen. Und kein Wahn ist besser oder schlechter als der andere. Beide sind Scheiße. Hier wäre das "cui bono" wesentlich besser und würde mit Sicherheit zu keinem Krieg führen ....
Aber da sind wir ja wieder mitten in unserenm Irak-thread  .

Was für mich auch ein Unding ist, ist wenn religiöse Regeln über weltlichen stehen. Ich denke hier z.B. an fragwürdige Kündigungen innerhalb der Kirche (zweites mal verheiratet oder Küngs kirchenkritische Äußerungen ....). Noch übler wird es aber, wenn z.B. Schächten in Deutschland erlaubt ist. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass ich in meiner Reformhaus-Ernährungsausbildung gelernt habe, dass der Verzehr von Fleisch zum Überleben notwendig ist. Es gibt auch gesunde Vegetarier und sogar Veganer. Wer aber unbedingt Fleisch in Deutschland essen will, eben ungeschächtetes. Und ich will dabei in keinerlei Weise die Deutsche "Nutz"-tierhaltung (was für ein schreckliches und euphemistisches Wort) -transport und -schlachtung (gefördert mit EU-Geldern :evil:  :evil:  :evil: ) in Schutz nehmen.

Das furchtbare aber ist die "Gottgegebenheit". Dagegen kann der Verstand dann nichts mehr sagen. Oder anders ausgedrückt, wenn einem keine vernünftigen Argumente mehr einfallen muß halt wieder Gott herhalten, der kann sich so schlecht wehren.
Und auch da ist Georg keinen Furz besser als Saddam, eher im Gegenteil.
Ich weigere mich einfach, mich "religiösen" Argumenteten unterzuordnen (nicht moralischen). Da kocht bei mir die Galle über.
Warum führen wir nicht wieder das "Von Gottes Gnaden-tum" wieder ein ???

 Rahmat


----------

